# No Open Campfires



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Just got back from OSCAR SCHERER state park here in Sarasota Florida. Got a notice when we checked in that stated all Florida State parks by order of the Governor cannot have Open flames including campfires.







Campers can still use charcoal grills or propane stoves for cooking only. Puts a little damper on the camping but better safe than sorry with all the fires going on


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats a bummer, Oh well better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully rain comes soon to Florida and Georgia. I know those folks are praying for it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's sad but we lived through 2 years out here in Colorado with no open fires for part of the camping season. Charcoal grills were not allowed and if you were a smoker you had to smoke in your vehicle at one park.

It's all about being responsible. Camp fires are nice but with everything we bring with the OB, fires weren't necessary. Smors by the outside stove. They tasted just as good and the kids still liked burning marshmallows weather open fire or stove top.

Hoping for no fire bans this year and also rain for you down in FL.

Bill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its a bummer we get it here in the NW too though usually not until July. We did pick up one of those Smores Makers that we take with us on those times when there are no campfires allowed.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree that it sux for no campfires in the state of Florida especially being that I live here and do 99.9% of our camping here. However, as I am typing this, I am sitting in a campground here in the Florida Keys for the past 5 days, we have had NO PROBLEM having a campfire every night. The park said on numerous occasions that as long as it's covered, there are no problems. I will not say it is different on the main land, I will just say that in the Keys, it seems that it isn't an issue here at Sunshine Key RV Resort & Marina.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

So far it is just the Florida State Parks that have the ban on campfires. They would not let us even have a close container open fire in the state park here. Sound like you staying in a private Campground I have not heard that they have banned that yet.

Seen that it has been raining hard down that way hope you are staying dry.

Our grass is so dry it crunches when you walk on it.

Ken


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My advice to any Outbacker that may encounter open flame restrictions is to get yourself one of these portable propane campfires.

http://www.thefiredancer.net

Since we do alot of camping in arid California, this is a must for added camping entertainment.

We have owned this model for over 2+ years and it works great while always being accepted by any campground with restrictions. I even had a ranger come over one night to tell us to put out our fire due to open flame restrictions but later pulled up a chair for a moment to warm up after I explained it was a controlled small propane fire. He thought it was the neatest thing as he had never seen one before.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Last month was the first one in a long time where we didn't have an outside fire ban here in Texas State Parks.

That campfire sure was nice!









Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We are getting the smoke up here in Tennessee from all the wildfires down in Florida! Makes for a very hazy, summerlike day here.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

We've got smoke here, in SW GA, from the fires in the Okefenokee and just NW of there. Wind is blowing from the East, and it's even worse where my OB is at, finally finished up in the shop, so I'm waiting for it to clear some before I go pick it up. Our grass, here is very crunchy, and the lawnmowing services that are normally racking up the big bucks, this time of year, are hurting for work!! There is absolutely no burning of any kind allowed here, either. I'll be willing to give up my campfire with no problem to prevent any more fires from spreading.
Darlene


----------

